# My Michigan elk



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

We found the herd first thing in the morning, but they were in the neighboring field we didn’t have permission to hunt. It was super foggy. My guide counted 21 elk in the herd, all bulls!!! My guide had another guide walk around the other side of the farm to see if he could push the elk to us. Meanwhile, another guide with two more bull hunters joined us. Then the rain hit. It was literally pouring rain, thunder and lightning ! The plan worked, sort of. We had to run a ways to get a clear view as they ran below a knoll in the field. Still couldn’t get a clear shot. We ran again to get a better view and my guide set up the shooting sticks and said shoot the one on the left. I hit him high in the shoulder at about 200 yards. The bull dropped right there. Meanwhile, another bull hunter that joined us also hit a nice bull. That one required a finishing shot. A huge shout out to my guide Joe Ferguson and also Dan Connell for getting my elk out for me.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Duke!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Absolutely awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

What a beast


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a damn nice elk! Congrats.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Whoa... beautiful specimen!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> I hit him high in the shoulder at about 200 yards. The bull dropped right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bull. Rifle ?

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful animal and really cool picture.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Congratulations on a great bull, and on a successful elk tag drawing. Two things that many of us hope to achieve in our lifetime.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Awesome bull! Congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

He looks huge!! Congrats


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Outstanding bull elk. Reminded me I need to buy my pure Michigan tickets. Need every chance I can get.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Great bull. Congrats to all involved


----------



## dntnddb (Jan 15, 2009)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> We found the herd first thing in the morning, but they were in the neighboring field we didn’t have permission to hunt. It was super foggy. My guide counted 21 elk in the herd, all bulls!!! My guide had another guide walk around the other side of the farm to see if he could push the elk to us. Meanwhile, another guide with two more bull hunters joined us. Then the rain hit. It was literally pouring rain, thunder and lightning ! The plan worked, sort of. We had to run a ways to get a clear view as they ran below a knoll in the field. Still couldn’t get a clear shot. We ran again to get a better view and my guide set up the shooting sticks and said shoot the one on the left. I hit him high in the shoulder at about 200 yards. The bull dropped right there. Meanwhile, another bull hunter that joined us also hit a nice bull. That one required a finishing shot. A huge shout out to my guide Joe Ferguson and also Dan Connell for getting my elk out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## RNHunter (Nov 4, 2018)

Great Bull and story! congrats to all


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

😲😲 Giant bull for anywhere ! Congrats


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Nice bull. Rifle ?
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Tikka T3X super lite stainless in .308


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn!! Congrats!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy Smokes! Nice Bull!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Hope you have a vaulted ceiling. Congrats!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

What a stud!
Congratulations !


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Holy tamoly, what an animal. And in that snow! Huge congrats!


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Awesome bull. Congratulations


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations that is a Bull of a lifetime Great Shot and Great Caliber!! The Game Gods were in your corner for sure!! Now What kind of mount are you planning on doing? That is not a average elk


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Wow! What a great bull! Congratulations.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> We found the herd first thing in the morning, but they were in the neighboring field we didn’t have permission to hunt. It was super foggy. My guide counted 21 elk in the herd, all bulls!!! My guide had another guide walk around the other side of the farm to see if he could push the elk to us. Meanwhile, another guide with two more bull hunters joined us. Then the rain hit. It was literally pouring rain, thunder and lightning ! The plan worked, sort of. We had to run a ways to get a clear view as they ran below a knoll in the field. Still couldn’t get a clear shot. We ran again to get a better view and my guide set up the shooting sticks and said shoot the one on the left. I hit him high in the shoulder at about 200 yards. The bull dropped right there. Meanwhile, another bull hunter that joined us also hit a nice bull. That one required a finishing shot. A huge shout out to my guide Joe Ferguson and also Dan Connell for getting my elk out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome bull!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW! Great Bull! Big Congrats!


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Nice Bull !!
did Dan carry it out on his back 🤪


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

What did the bull weigh


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow. That's a beast. 

Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

roger15055 said:


> Congratulations that is a Bull of a lifetime Great Shot and Great Caliber!! The Game Gods were in your corner for sure!! Now What kind of mount are you planning on doing? That is not a average elk


Getting a shoulder mount done, not sure on the pose yet.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Scout 2 said:


> What did the bull weigh


I never got it weighed.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

DAN DEE!!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Outstanding bull...congratulations!


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Absolutely incredible !
Way to go ..

Sent from my SM-T500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## duhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome bull GWH!! Hunt of a lifetime for sure. Congrats.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> We found the herd first thing in the morning, but they were in the neighboring field we didn’t have permission to hunt. It was super foggy. My guide counted 21 elk in the herd, all bulls!!! My guide had another guide walk around the other side of the farm to see if he could push the elk to us. Meanwhile, another guide with two more bull hunters joined us. Then the rain hit. It was literally pouring rain, thunder and lightning ! The plan worked, sort of. We had to run a ways to get a clear view as they ran below a knoll in the field. Still couldn’t get a clear shot. We ran again to get a better view and my guide set up the shooting sticks and said shoot the one on the left. I hit him high in the shoulder at about 200 yards. The bull dropped right there. Meanwhile, another bull hunter that joined us also hit a nice bull. That one required a finishing shot. A huge shout out to my guide Joe Ferguson and also Dan Connell for getting my elk out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Way to go! It looks like you're above the Arctic Circle.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Well done on a fine bull. Props to Joe too.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not sure if I’ve said it yet, but congratulations on a fantastic bull elk! I’m very happy for you!


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

srconnell22 said:


> Not sure if I’ve said it yet, but congratulations on a fantastic bull elk! I’m very happy for you!


Thanks Scott! I got to meet your brother that day, he helped get my bull out.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Great pic! Awesome elk congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

